# Risvegli



## Tebe (14 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sono svegliata da poco, grazie ai gattacci.
Non so. Forse pensano che non mi vada di stare da sola nel letto e quindi..
Tutti addosso. Un letto a due piazze e loro concentrati su di me. Testa compresa.
Ho aperto un occhio e Mattia non c'era.
Mi sono alzata, pipì, coccole ai felinastri nel mentre, puntata nella stanza serra dove ho qualche lavoretto da fare. Sbadiglio da slogamento mandibola.
Mi sono guardata allo specchio. Wow.
capelli che vabbè..faccia stropicciata e...botta d'ansia a manetta.
In casa silenzio.
Sono andata in cucina e c'era Mattia che trafficava con una confezione di caffè e appena mi ha visto ha spalancato gli occhi dicendo -meno male che ti sei svegliata adesso. Ho scoperto che eravamo senza caffè e sono andato subito al super a comprartelo perchè mi sono detto " e se la mia bimba terribile si sveglia e non trova il caffè?" capisci che mi sono terrorizzato-
Ho guardato il caffè e...l'ho abbracciato ridendo -In effetti ci sarei uscita di testa...che amore che sei..-
-Si, è anche amore ma è soprattutto terrore. Vuoi una brioches?-
-No, solo caffè per ora.-
L'ho bevuto con lui che mi girellava intorno tutto amoroso.
E ad un certo punto mi è venuto un dubbio. Conoscendolo...
-Mattia devi chedermi qualcosa?-
-hemm..io? No no...ma cucini?-
-Cucino sempre, che domanda è?- ma poi...ho aperto il frigo e...
Un gallo  intero enorme.
-Matti...hai per caso voglia di super gallo?-
-....si....ero li con il caffè e l'ho visto, mi sono ricordato quando lo avevi fatto per i miei e...me lo fai?- occhioni tondi tremolanti.
-Si, non ci vuole un genio...ma mangiamo tardi...-
-Non ha importanza. tanto oggi stiamo tutto il giorno in casa vero?-
-Non lo so. essendo in crisi patocca e tebana potrei anche decidere di piangere tutto il giorno.-
-Credo sia più facile che tu mi picchi tutto il giorno ma...-
Ero davanti al gallo, pigiamata, nemmeno con la faccia lavata e...
Mi è venuto da dietro -Madonna che sesso mi fai quando non sei sterilizzata come tuo solito...-
Mani ovunque
-da mattia non è giornata...-
-E smettila, vieni qui che ti faccio un servizietto che te lo sogni...-
-Mattia ti toro una testata. Mollami.-
Si è tirato giù i pantaloni e ho visto un bel cazzo svettante. Ho guardato di nuovo lui -mattia ritira le grazie perchè te lo mordo.-
Tempo zero ed era tutto "ritirato"
-Ma fai anche le patate fritte vero?-





Ora sono nella stanza serra a dare un annaffiata alle grasse e umidificare le orchiedee.
Tra un ora il super gallo è pronto.


FAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



p.s. Visto che il gallo grosso è difficile da fare perchè è quasi senza grasso...dopo posto la ricetta con tanto di foto nel forum cucina.

l sogno della mia vita sarebbe quello di fare un piccolo ristorante in una serra. Ma piccolo proprio..senza poter scegliere da un menù ma con tutte cose sfiziose delle mie. Una roba da massimo 30 coperti ecco, 40 tho!
Mobili da giardino, vendita di piante e pasti consumati tra orchidee e cactus.
Pranzi e cene alla Tebe, con cucina a vista, e ricette super succulente, perchè in cucina sono meglio che in un letto.


vado a controllare il gallo, e troverò mattia davanti al forno come se fosse una televisione.
Ci scommetto la Guest star

(quando cucino qualcosa che lo ispira si svampa sempre davanti al piatto che cuoce. Ma sempre proprio, tipo uno che non ha mai visto niente)


----------



## Tebe (14 Ottobre 2012)

ahahahahah! CVD!
vado in cucina e lui davanti al forno tv.
-Spostati che devo aprire per girare il gallo...-
Si sposta ma si mette al mio fianco. Apro il forno, tiro fuori la teglia, spennello di aromi e brandy. Lui attento. Attentissimo.
-Mi sembra un pò secco Tebe...-
-Muto.-
-Forse...-
-Vuoi fare da contorno?-
-No.-
Richiudo il forno -Fra un quarto d'ora torno e lo copro.-
Esco dalla cucina e...torno.
Lui di nuovo davanti a controllare il gallo. Con i gatti.


:inlove:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

ankioristorante


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt6109 ha detto:
			
		

> ankioristorante



in serra?

Quib...non farmi venire strane idee che prima devo cercarmi un lavoro....


----------

